

Adwords Is Dying and Google Knows It (and they are doing something about it) - mrduncan
http://www.fastcompany.com/1701119/adwords-is-dying-and-google-knows-it-and-they-are-doing-something-about-it

======
noodle
"Adwords is not dying yet and is actually still trending upwards, but we think
Google thinks it might some time in the future."

------
robrenaud
Ugh, super link baited title.

------
zoomzoom
Couldn't this just be called "Google Places is Getting Better?"

------
topherjaynes
Well, yes Adwords may be dying, but they are also throttling up Rich Media
Display ads, which are going to supplement the lack of revenue from adwords.

